# Critique my TB Cross



## Haileyshh (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello! I'd like a critique please. I've owned this horse for a while now, and I look at him all the time and remind him how handsome he is. However, that makes my judgement a bit clouded when it comes to his conformation. I know he's not perfect, even though I tell him he is.

So, let me know, the good, the bad, and the ugly. The good also x3. 

What breed do you think he's mixed with? I know without a doubt momma was TB, but not sure on sire. When I got him, he was wirey, and I though he was crossed with arab. Looking at him now, I see a little bit of quarter horse. Thoughts? He's 16.2 

Also, how does his muscling look over all?


----------



## Haileyshh (Aug 10, 2015)

??????


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

He's a bit butt high and a little light on bone. Not the prettiest head, but over all seems like a decent sort of guy and I like him. He looks like he has a good life and is a bit on the fat side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bensto (Aug 15, 2015)

Straight off the first thing I notice is he lacks any neck . It is hard to tell from these photos but he looks a bit plump as well. I would guess a qth mix. Pretty!


----------



## Haileyshh (Aug 10, 2015)

Are you sure you guys think he looks downhill? That's the one thing I thought he wasn't. Maybe the ground isn't actually even. I'll post another pic. Or maybe take a pic in the same spot, facing the other way.










Here's ones where he's a lot thinner ^ Not being fat makes his neck look better.










He is a bit chubby, but we ride 3x a week. He's spoiled, and well loved. I like to keep hay in front of my horses, and I refuse to feed coastal.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't know anything about conformation, but I think he's lovely.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

He looks like he has QH in him bc of the forearms, the HQ's, the barrel and the "easy keeper" look. Funny, most Appendix QH's seem to favor a TB front leg. I like him. He looks easy going and you can be proud of yourself for taking good care of him! =D


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I see where you would think Arab -- dished face and fine bones. His rear makes me think QH but he is overweight and that probably makes him look more stocky than he really is. If he was in hard shape I bet few would say QH. He's a very nice horse, he looks well-put-together and I agree he's a handsome one.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

I like him a lot. I have to agree with those who say QH x TB. I really like like his neck. I'm not sure that I see the downhill that some are talking about. Congrats on owning such a handsome boy!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

QH's can also have refined heads. Look at Lynn Palm's (Rugged Lark trainer, and he was a QH) website:
Lynn Palm | Horses For Sale


----------



## Haileyshh (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks you guys! I've always wondered. He did look more arab to me when i got him. I'm seeing it less. He's not an easy keeper. It's taken me years of finding the right balance of getting him to look like this. Bouncing back and forth as he dropped and gained, fighting ulcers and a serious sugar sensitivity. That's probably why I don't mind that he's a bit overweight. But I'm going to step up his workout intensity for sure. He's pretty easy going with me, but still he has major issues with other people. He used to rear, strike, and bite. He's blessedly confident though, and I was confident enough to take on his nasty behavior and we have developed into a lovely team as long as I limit others handling him. I had to buy my boyfriend another horse, because Gideon made it clear he want going to tolerate a novice rider. 

Would you guys say he's suitable for jumpin g? Right now we mostly do dressage, but I've jumped him a few times, and this horse loves it. It's the only time he really seems to focus and take seriously what I'm asking him. Do you think he'd hold up confirmation wise? Any precaustionary measures I should take?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice looking horse. OK shoulder. A bit downhill but a very nice horse.

Looks like an Appendix Quarterhorse.


----------



## Eyesupheelsdown (Jul 3, 2015)

I think he would be perfectly suitable for jumping. Especially if he likes it, then go for it! Conformation wise he seems fine for jumping. Good luck!


----------

